# المسامحة والغفران



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*
علمنا الرب أن نطلب في صلاتنا "اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا..." وعلق في 

نهاية الصلاة على هذه الطلبة قائلا: "فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوي. 

وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضا زلاتكم"(متى 6: 12 و14 و15)

من منا لا يخطأ في حق الله؟ من منا لا يسئ أحيانا (قليلة أو كثيرة) إلى الآخرين؟

جميعنا نرغب ونطلب ونحب أن يسامحنا الآخرين، ولكن كم من مرة منعنا المسامحة عن الآخرين؟ كم من مرة احتفظنا بغضبنا وحقدنا عليهم؟

هذا الأمر لا يوافق ما علمنا به الرب وكذلك يعيق ويمنع مسامحة الرب لنا، إضافة إلى أنه يجعل 

صدورنا تحترق وتتلوى من ألم عدم المسامحة.

فهل تذوقت حلاوة المسامحة والغفران؟


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومؤثر 
ميرسى لك كتير سا تاسونى 
المسيح معك ويباركك مجهوداتك العظيمة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*•*​

*•*​

*•*

*شكرا عالموضوع الطيب*
*تحيتي *​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*فهل تذوقت حلاوة المسامحة والغفران؟​*
سؤال مهم جدا


وأجابنه لبعض الناس صعبه وللأخرين سهله

هذا يرجع لطبيعه القلوب

وألى مدى يسكنها المحبه

شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا

روحيا​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			موضوع رائع ومؤثر 
ميرسى لك كتير سا تاسونى 
المسيح معك ويباركك مجهوداتك العظيمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا على ردك الحلو  ديدى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا ما اغضبنا احدهم فلنحبه

 حتى لو كان ليس سهلاً علينا

واذ يرى السيد جهدنا فهو يعيننا

 بنعمته...

الشكر الك تاسوني

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			•

شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
تحيتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا بطرس على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسفة يا بنوتة مقرتش الاسم كويس*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			فهل تذوقت حلاوة المسامحة والغفران؟



سؤال مهم جدا


وأجابنه لبعض الناس صعبه وللأخرين سهله

هذا يرجع لطبيعه القلوب

وألى مدى يسكنها المحبه

شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا

روحيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا نهيسى على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا دكتور فكرى لردك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كوكو على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			اذا ما اغضبنا احدهم فلنحبه

حتى لو كان ليس سهلاً علينا

واذ يرى السيد جهدنا فهو يعيننا

بنعمته...

الشكر الك تاسوني

سلام المسيح معك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كليمو على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			موضوع رائع ومؤثر 
ميرسى لك كتير سا تاسونى 
المسيح معك ويباركك مجهوداتك العظيمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ديدى على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *•*​
> 
> *•*​
> 
> ...




شكرا بنوتة لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *فهل تذوقت حلاوة المسامحة والغفران؟*​
> 
> *سؤال مهم جدا
> 
> ...




شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> اذا ما اغضبنا احدهم فلنحبه
> 
> حتى لو كان ليس سهلاً علينا
> 
> ...


 
شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل​


----------



## العراقيه (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والهام

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والهام
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
شكرا العراقية لمرورك الرائع​


----------

